# First cast bass!



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

After Bible study with the kiddos this morning we went out to Marquis Basin for a little light tackle action. First cast out produced bout 15" bass threw em back for somebody to catch later, ole secret purple worm strikes again. Caught in bout 2' water about 4' off the shore in light cover.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)




----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn ! you got some BIG hands if thats a 15 inch bass ! or are you counting worm and bass together ?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I am 6' 6 lol I have huge hands lol


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

looked small to me when I saw the pic I am not a little guy to say the least


----------



## nofish (Aug 15, 2011)

If thats a 15 inch bass I have a foot long dick

Just call me stud


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

nofish said:


> If thats a 15 inch bass I have a foot long dick
> 
> Just call me stud


Last I checked this was a fishing thread not a smartass thread. Why would I lie about a small bass good grief.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Saints has done some work on my truck no clue in the world how those Hands can maneuver thought the motor lol . Somehow he does it.

Any way it's always nice to get em
On the first cast . How did the kids do?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

They did more swimming than fishing lol. My boy loves to fish when he wants to. I am looking forward to this cool snap think I may talk my friend into letting me use his boat since I repaired it for him. More of a ski boat but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I hate catching a fish on the first cast. It always turns out to be the only one I catch that day.


----------



## MJW (Sep 17, 2011)

nofish said:


> If thats a 15 inch bass I have a foot long dick
> 
> Just call me stud


 
@nofish
you owe me a beer!!!!! and a keyboard.....That made me laugh!!! Right through my nose!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*First Cast Bass*



Yakavelli said:


> I hate catching a fish on the first cast. It always turns out to be the only one I catch that day.


Ain't it the truth! I never want to catch a fish on the first cast because you get the feeling of 'Damn; I'm good', and the fish will then humiliate you. JMHO C2


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice to meet you saintsfan. after meeting you i have no doubt that was a 15 in bass. i hope your on my side if theres ever a fight.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Ha yeah. After working on equipment all my life don't know how much help id be


----------

